# Singing LORD'S Glory



## simpy (Mar 28, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib De Panna # 107*


*AYQY qUMhY AwgY Awpy ]*
*jIA jMqR siB qyry Qwpy ]*
*quDu ibnu Avru n koeI krqy mY Dr Et qumwrI jIau ]1]*
*rsnw jip jip jIvY suAwmI ]*
*pwrbRhm pRB AMqrjwmI ]*
*ijin syivAw iqn hI suKu pwieAw so jnmu n jUAY hwrI jIau ]2]*
*nwmu AvKDu ijin jn qyrY pwieAw ]*
*jnm jnm kw rogu gvwieAw ]*
*hir kIrqnu gwvhu idnu rwqI sPl eyhw hY kwrI jIau ]3]*
*idRsit Dwir Apnw dwsu svwirAw ]*
*Gt Gt AMqir pwrbRhmu nmskwirAw ]*
*ieksu ivxu horu dUjw nwhI bwbw nwnk ieh miq swrI jIau ]4]*


*forgive me please*


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------

*AMg 107*​*ang 107*
*Page 107*

*mwJ mhlw 5 ]*
*m**aa**jh mehul**aa** 5 *
*Maajh, Fifth Mehl:*

*AYQY qUMhY AwgY Awpy ]*
*ai**th**ai** th**oo**nh**ai* *aa**g**ai* *aa**p**ae* 
*You are here, and You are hereafter.*

*jIA jMqR siB qyry Qwpy ]*
*j**ee**a junthr sabh th**ae**r**ae** th**aa**p**ae* 
*All beings and creatures were created by You.*

*quDu ibnu Avru n koeI krqy mY Dr Et qumwrI jIau ]1]*
*th**u**dh b**i**n avur n k**oee** kuruth**ae** m**ai** dhur outt th**u**m**aa**r**ee** j**ee**o *
*Without You, there is no other, O Creator. You are my Support and my Protection. ||1||*

*rsnw jip jip jIvY suAwmI ]*
*rusun**aa** jap jap j**ee**v**ai** s**uaa**m**ee* 
*The tongue lives by chanting and meditating on the Lord's Name.*

*pwrbRhm pRB AMqrjwmI ]*
*p**aa**rubrehum prubh anthuruj**aa**m**ee* 
*The Supreme Lord God is the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts.*

*ijin syivAw iqn hI suKu pwieAw so jnmu n jUAY hwrI jIau ]2]*
*j**i**n s**ae**v**iaa** th**i**n h**ee** s**u**kh p**aa**e**iaa** s**o** junum n j**ooai** h**aa**r**ee** j**ee**o *
*Those who serve the Lord find peace; they do not lose their lives in the gamble. ||2||*

*nwmu AvKDu ijin jn qyrY pwieAw ]*
*n**aa**m avukhudh j**i**n jun th**ae**r**ai** p**aa**e**iaa* 
*Your humble servant, who obtains the Medicine of the Naam,*

*jnm jnm kw rogu gvwieAw ]*
*junum junum k**aa** r**o**g guv**aa**e**iaa* 
*is rid of the illnesses of countless lifetimes and incarnations.*

*hir kIrqnu gwvhu idnu rwqI sPl eyhw hY kwrI jIau ]3]*
*har k**ee**ruthun g**aa**vuh**u** dh**i**n r**aa**th**ee** suful e**ae**h**aa** h**ai** k**aa**r**ee** j**ee**o *
*So sing the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises, day and night. This is the most fruitful occupation. ||3||*

*idRsit Dwir Apnw dwsu svwirAw ]*
*dhr**i**satt dh**aa**r apun**aa** dh**aa**s suv**aa**r**iaa* 
*Bestowing His Glance of Grace, He has adorned His slave.*

*Gt Gt AMqir pwrbRhmu nmskwirAw ]*
*ghutt ghutt anthar p**aa**rubrehum numusuk**aa**r**iaa* 
*Deep within each and every heart, the Supreme Lord is humbly worshipped.*

*ieksu ivxu horu dUjw nwhI bwbw nwnk ieh miq swrI jIau ]4]39]46]*
*e**i**kus v**i**n h**o**r dh**oo**j**aa** n**aa**h**ee** b**aa**b**aa** n**aa**nuk e**i**h math s**aa**r**ee** j**ee**o *
*Without the One, there is no other at all. O Baba Nanak, this is the most excellent wisdom. ||4||39||46||*

* 
Source-SIKHITOTHEMAX


forgive me please
*

----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## simpy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Nanak Dev Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib De Panna # 10*

*qUM Awid purKu AprMpru krqw jI quDu jyvfu Avru n koeI ]
qUM jugu jugu eyko sdw sdw qUM eyko jI qUM inhclu krqw soeI ]
quDu Awpy BwvY soeI vrqY jI qUM Awpy krih su hoeI ]
quDu Awpy isRsit sB aupweI jI quDu Awpy isrij sB goeI ]
jnu nwnku gux gwvY krqy ky jI jo sBsY kw jwxoeI ]
*



*forgive me please*


*-----------------------------------*
*-----------------------------------*


*AMg 10*
*ang 10*
*Page 10*

*rwgu Awsw mhlw 4 so purKu*
*r**aa**g **aa**s**aa** mehul**aa** 4 s**o** p**u**rukh**u*
*Raag Aasaa, Fourth Mehl, So Purakh ~ That Primal Being:*

*<> siqgur pRswid ]*
*ik ounkaar sath**i**g**u**r prus**aa**dh *
*One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:*

*so purKu inrMjnu hir purKu inrMjnu hir Agmw Agm Apwrw ]*
*s**o** p**u**rukh n**i**runjun har p**u**rukh n**i**runjun har agum**aa** agum ap**aa**r**aa* 
*That Primal Being is Immaculate and Pure. The Lord, the Primal Being, is Immaculate and Pure. The Lord is Inaccessible, Unreachable and Unrivalled.*

*siB iDAwvih siB iDAwvih quDu jI hir scy isrjxhwrw ]*
*sabh dh**iaa**veh**i** sabh dh**iaa**veh**i** th**u**dh j**ee** har such**ae** s**i**rujuneh**aa**r**aa* 
*All meditate, all meditate on You, Dear Lord, O True Creator Lord.*

*siB jIA qumwry jI qUM jIAw kw dwqwrw ]*
*sabh j**ee**a th**u**m**aa**r**ae** j**ee** th**oo**n j**eeaa** k**aa** dh**aa**th**aa**r**aa* 
*All living beings are Yours-You are the Giver of all souls.*

*hir iDAwvhu sMqhu jI siB dUK ivswrxhwrw ]*
*har dh**iaa**vuh**u** sunthuh**u** j**ee** sabh dh**oo**kh v**i**s**aa**runeh**aa**r**aa* 
*Meditate on the Lord, O Saints; He is the Dispeller of all sorrow.*

*hir Awpy Twkuru hir Awpy syvku jI ikAw nwnk jMq ivcwrw ]1]*
*har **aa**p**ae** th**aa**k**u**r har **aa**p**ae** s**ae**vuk j**ee** k**iaa** n**aa**nuk junth v**i**ch**aa**r**aa* 
*The Lord Himself is the Master, the Lord Himself is the Servant. O Nanak, the poor beings are wretched and miserable! ||1||*

*qUM Gt Gt AMqir srb inrMqir jI hir eyko purKu smwxw ]*
*th**oo**n ghutt ghutt anthar surub n**i**runthar j**ee** har e**ae**k**o** p**u**rukh sum**aa**n**aa* 
*You are constant in each and every heart, and in all things. O Dear Lord, you are the One.*

*ieik dwqy ieik ByKwrI jI siB qyry coj ivfwxw ]*
*e**i**k dh**aa**th**ae** e**i**k bh**ae**kh**aa**r**ee** j**ee** sabh th**ae**r**ae** ch**o**j v**i**dd**aa**n**aa* 
*Some are givers, and some are beggars. This is all Your Wondrous Play.*

*qUM Awpy dwqw Awpy Bugqw jI hau quDu ibnu Avru n jwxw ]*
*th**oo**n **aa**p**ae** dh**aa**th**aa* *aa**p**ae** bh**u**guth**aa** j**ee** ho th**u**dh b**i**n avur n j**aa**n**aa* 
*You Yourself are the Giver, and You Yourself are the Enjoyer. I know no other than You.*

*qUM pwrbRhmu byAMqu byAMqu jI qyry ikAw gux AwiK vKwxw ]*
*th**oo**n p**aa**rubrehum b**ae**anth b**ae**anth j**ee** th**ae**r**ae** k**iaa** g**u**n **aa**kh vukh**aa**n**aa* 
*You are the Supreme Lord God, Limitless and Infinite. What Virtues of Yours can I speak of and describe?*

*jo syvih jo syvih quDu jI jnu nwnku iqn kurbwxw ]2]*
*j**o** s**ae**veh**i** j**o** s**ae**veh**i** th**u**dh j**ee** jun n**aa**nuk th**i**n k**u**rub**aa**n**aa* 
*Unto those who serve You, unto those who serve You, Dear Lord, servant Nanak is a sacrifice. ||2||*

*hir iDAwvih hir iDAwvih quDu jI sy jn jug mih suKvwsI ]*
*har dh**iaa**veh**i** har dh**iaa**veh**i** th**u**dh j**ee** s**ae** jun j**u**g meh**i** s**u**khuv**aa**s**ee* 
*Those who meditate on You, Lord, those who meditate on You-those humble beings dwell in peace in this world.*

*sy mukqu sy mukqu Bey ijn hir iDAwieAw jI iqn qUtI jm kI PwsI ]*
*s**ae** m**u**kuth s**ae** m**u**kuth bhe**ae** j**i**n har dh**iaa**e**iaa** j**ee** th**i**n th**oo**tt**ee** jum k**ee** f**aa**s**ee* 
*They are liberated, they are liberated-those who meditate on the Lord. For them, the noose of death is cut away.*

*ijn inrBau ijn hir inrBau iDAwieAw jI iqn kw Bau sBu gvwsI ]*
*j**i**n n**i**rubho j**i**n har n**i**rubho dh**iaa**e**iaa** j**ee** th**i**n k**aa** bho subh guv**aa**s**ee* 
*Those who meditate on the Fearless One, on the Fearless Lord-all their fears are dispelled.*

*ijn syivAw ijn syivAw myrw hir jI qy hir hir rUip smwsI ]*
*j**i**n s**ae**v**iaa** j**i**n s**ae**v**iaa** m**ae**r**aa** har j**ee** th**ae** har har r**oo**p sum**aa**s**ee* 
*Those who serve, those who serve my Dear Lord, are absorbed into the Being of the Lord, Har, Har.*

*sy DMnu sy DMnu ijn hir iDAwieAw jI jnu nwnku iqn bil jwsI ]3]*
*s**ae** dhunn s**ae** dhunn j**i**n har dh**iaa**e**iaa** j**ee** jun n**aa**nuk th**i**n bal j**aa**s**ee* 
*Blessed are they, blessed are they, who meditate on their Dear Lord. Servant Nanak is a sacrifice to them. ||3||*

*qyrI Bgiq qyrI Bgiq BMfwr jI Bry ibAMq byAMqw ]*
*th**ae**r**ee** bhugath th**ae**r**ee** bhugath bhundd**aa**r j**ee** bhur**ae** b**i**anth b**ae**anth**aa* 
*Devotion to You, devotion to You, is a treasure overflowing, infinite and beyond measure.*

*qyry Bgq qyry Bgq slwhin quDu jI hir Aink Anyk Anµqw ]*
*th**ae**r**ae** bhuguth th**ae**r**ae** bhuguth sul**aa**han th**u**dh j**ee** har an**i**k an**ae**k anunth**aa* 
*Your devotees, Your devotees praise You, Dear Lord, in many and various and countless ways.*

*qyrI Aink qyrI Aink krih hir pUjw jI qpu qwpih jpih byAMqw ]*
*th**ae**r**ee** an**i**k th**ae**r**ee** an**i**k kureh**i** har p**oo**j**aa** j**ee** thup th**aa**peh**i** jupeh**i** b**ae**anth**aa* 
*For You, many, for You, so very many perform worship services, O Dear Infinite Lord; they practice disciplined meditation and chant endlessly.*

*qyry Anyk qyry Anyk pVih bhu isimRiq swsq jI kir ikirAw Ktu krm krMqw ]*
*th**ae**r**ae** an**ae**k th**ae**r**ae** an**ae**k purreh**i** buh**u** s**i**mr**i**th s**aa**suth j**ee** kar k**i**r**iaa** khutt kurum kurunth**aa* 
*For You, many, for You, so very many read the various Simritees and Shaastras. They perform rituals and religious rites.*

*sy Bgq sy Bgq Bly jn nwnk jI jo Bwvih myry hir BgvMqw ]4]*
*s**ae** bhuguth s**ae** bhuguth bhul**ae** jun n**aa**nuk j**ee** j**o** bh**aa**veh**i** m**ae**r**ae** har bhuguvunth**aa* 
*Those devotees, those devotees are sublime, O servant Nanak, who are pleasing to my Dear Lord God. ||4||*

*qUM Awid purKu AprMpru krqw jI quDu jyvfu Avru n koeI ]*
*th**oo**n **aa**dh p**u**rukh apurunpur kuruth**aa** j**ee** th**u**dh j**ae**vudd avur n k**oee* 
*You are the Primal Being, the Most Wonderful Creator. There is no other as Great as You.*

*qUM jugu jugu eyko sdw sdw qUM eyko jI qUM inhclu krqw soeI ]*
*th**oo**n j**u**g j**u**g e**ae**k**o** sudh**aa** sudh**aa** th**oo**n e**ae**k**o** j**ee** th**oo**n n**i**huchul kuruth**aa** s**oee* 
*Age after age, You are the One. Forever and ever, You are the One. You never change, O Creator Lord.*

*quDu Awpy BwvY soeI vrqY jI qUM Awpy krih su hoeI ]*
*th**u**dh **aa**p**ae** bh**aa**v**ai** s**oee** vuruth**ai** j**ee** th**oo**n **aa**p**ae** kureh**i** s h**oee* 
*Everything happens according to Your Will. You Yourself accomplish all that occurs.*

*quDu Awpy isRsit sB aupweI jI quDu Awpy isrij sB goeI ]*
*th**u**dh **aa**p**ae** sr**i**satt subh o**u**p**aaee** j**ee** th**u**dh **aa**p**ae** s**i**raj subh g**oee* 
*You Yourself created the entire universe, and having fashioned it, You Yourself shall destroy it all.*

*jnu nwnku gux gwvY krqy ky jI jo sBsY kw jwxoeI ]5]1]*
*jun n**aa**nuk g**u**n g**aa**v**ai** kuruth**ae** k**ae** j**ee** j**o** subhus**ai** k**aa** j**aa**n**oee* 
*Servant Nanak sings the Glorious Praises of the Dear Creator, the Knower of all. ||5||1||*



*Source-SIKHITOTHEMAX*


forgive me please


----------



## simpy (Mar 31, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib De Panna # 628*

*guir pUrY pUrI kInI ]*
*bKs ApunI kir dInI ]*
*inq Anµd suK pwieAw ]*
*Qwv sgly suKI vswieAw ]1]*
*hir kI Bgiq Pl dwqI ]*
*guir pUrY ikrpw kir dInI ivrlY ikn hI jwqI ] rhwau ]*
*gurbwxI gwvh BweI ]*
*Eh sPl sdw suKdweI ]*
*nwnk nwmu iDAwieAw ]*
*pUrib iliKAw pwieAw ]2]*

*Translations from Sikhitothemax*


*AMg 628*
*ang 628*
*Page 628*

*soriT mhlw 5 ]*
*sorath mehulaa 5 *
*Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl:*

*guir pUrY pUrI kInI ]*
*gur poorai pooree keenee*
*The Perfect Guru has done it perfectly.*

*bKs ApunI kir dInI ]*
*bukhus apunee kar dheenee*
*He blessed me with forgiveness.*

*inq Anµd suK pwieAw ]*
*nith anundh sukh paaeiaa*
*I have found lasting peace and bliss.*

*Qwv sgly suKI vswieAw ]1]*
*thaav sugulae sukhee vusaaeiaa*
*Everywhere, the people dwell in peace. ||1||*

*hir kI Bgiq Pl dwqI ]*
*har kee bhugath ful dhaathee*
*Devotional worship to the Lord is what gives rewards.*

*guir pUrY ikrpw kir dInI ivrlY ikn hI jwqI ] rhwau ]*
*gur poorai kirupaa kar dheenee virulai kin hee jaathee*
*The Perfect Guru, by His Grace, gave it to me; how rare are those who know this. ||Pause||*

*gurbwxI gwvh BweI ]*
*gurubaanee gaaveh bhaaee*
*Sing the Word of the Guru's Bani, O Siblings of Destiny.*

*Eh sPl sdw suKdweI ]*
*ouh suful sudhaa sukhudhaaee*
*That is always rewarding and peace-giving.*

*nwnk nwmu iDAwieAw ]*
*naanuk naam dhiaaeiaa*
*Nanak has meditated on the Naam, the Name of the Lord.*

*pUrib iliKAw pwieAw ]2]17]81]*
*poorab likhiaa paaeiaa*
*He has realized his pre-ordained destiny. ||2||17||81||*


----------

